# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Nantucket, Martha's Vineyard, Cape Cod Travel Forum >  >  A Solid List of Small Towns to Visit

## MIke R

I usually dont like these things but this one is spot on....

http://www.buzzfeed.com/adamdavis/ch...tely-need-to-v

----------


## KevinS

I don't think that I've been to Dorset, but I've been to the rest.  Nice spots.

----------


## stbartshopper

My wife and I both went to college in New England. They are great selections!

----------


## MIke R

yeah they really are..I ve been to all of them..nice diversity in the choices

----------


## cec1

I think we've been to all of them . . . some frequently.  It's a great list to keep.  With respect to the Grafton Inn . . . has anyone been there recently?  Wendy and I used to enjoy its restaurant a lot, but some friends have told us recently that it's not of the quality that it used to be.

----------


## MIke R

havent been there...passed it a few times...but always on the way to somewhere else

----------


## MIke R

PTown...Woodstock Vermont.....Sugar Hill NH and Block Island  R I  are my top  choices on that list but they are all good

----------


## noel

They all look great.

Spent a fair amount of time in Little Compton, RI.

----------


## MIke R

and there are quite a few that didnt make the list which are every bit as good as those on the list

Cuttyhunk MA
Peterborough NH
Stowe Vermont
Westport MA
Booth Bay ME

and on and on

----------


## sbhlvr

Those are great additions Mike.

----------

